# Roubaix Expert Arrival!



## andyk (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Guys

Firstly, sorry for the rubbish photo's, I've just snapped them quickly for a visual, will get some nicer ones when the weather is nice outside!

Just been down to my LBS to collect my Roubaix Expert 09

It's so so nice, really very pleased with it.

I have swapped out the stock Roubaix Tyres for Continental GP4000s 23c, and Opt'd for the Specialized Toupe Saddle 143 over the Gel one that came with the bike, oh and Ultegra SL pedals to match the groupset, and a Cateye V3! 

Roubaix!









Front End









Top Tube









Cateye!










The only thing I am planning to change shortly, is swapping the white bottle cages for black ones (I made a mistake I think there) and also dropping the bars a little, possibly putting 10-15mm of spacers above the stem.

and... then later some Reynolds Assault Wheels!


Can't wait to start riding it properly, it's horribly windy and raining like crazy here today, fingers crossed for tomo!


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

Very, very nice! Congratulations on the new member to your family. I hope my LBS has similar luck in finding one for me.


----------



## Lickety Split (Nov 20, 2007)

The white cages aren't a mistake.
The entire ride looks sharp.
I like white bikes.
LS


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations! I hope you enjoy many miles on the new ride.

In regards to the bottle cages, post a pic w/ the bottles so we can see the total picture.


----------



## andyk (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you for the positive comments, just want to ride it so badly, will have to wait to see what tomo's weather brings!

Oh pics with the bottles...

Closeup









Bigger


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice bike! Congrats and ride safe! :thumbsup:

Black would look fine as well, but I vote to keep the cages, I like 'em!


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

+2: keep the white


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i <3 that expert...i wanted that sooo bad but alas i was told NO by the ministry of finance


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

foofighter said:


> i <3 that expert...i wanted that sooo bad but alas i was told NO by the ministry of finance


My Minister of Finance has approved the purchase! I just explained the merits of buying a bike that I would have to spend a LOT of money upgrading in the near future (i.e. a bike that should last me a good long while without having to be upgraded and she agreed). Just gotta find one that's a 58 cm.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

good foryou Rosborn! i'll just have to slowly upgrade as things permits


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Really nice. 

Now while you are waiting for it to quit raining peel off all those "legal" stickers and the "dork ring". 

It is a really nice bike though.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

foofighter said:


> good foryou Rosborn! i'll just have to slowly upgrade as things permits


I am excited about the possibility. I say possibility because there is a STRONG possibility that my LBS will not be able to find an Expert in my size. If it turns out that way I'll get a Comp and love it just as though it were an Expert. I can easily live with a full 105 groupo and not be the least bit disappointed. I'm just excited about getting a new road bike - more excited that it's a Roubaix. I have been wanting this for a very long time - since even before I sold my Tarmac last summer.

Besides, my friend, upgrading gets you the bike that you want on a frame that you're familiar with. It's all good.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

oh does anyone know what the torque specs for the seat collar? i think it states it on one of those stickers i cant remember and i dont want to over tighten my seat collar and eff up my frame...

rosborn: the 105 groupo is perfect for me for now it does what it's supposed to do and it does it reliably .. i would like to get a new set of wheels like EA90 SLX  that would be awesome


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

foofighter said:


> oh does anyone know what the torque specs for the seat collar? i think it states it on one of those stickers i cant remember and i dont want to over tighten my seat collar and eff up my frame...


55 inch-lbs is typical.

That's the spec on my Sworks Tarmac (CF frame, CF post) and on wife's Spec'y (Alum frame, CF post).


----------



## andyk (Feb 17, 2009)

A from Il said:


> Really nice.
> 
> Now while you are waiting for it to quit raining peel off all those "legal" stickers and the "dork ring".
> 
> It is a really nice bike though.


Ha, i will be taking off the stickers, forgive my ignorance but whats a "dork ring"? 

Things seem to be looking up today. Possibly a 60 miler to test the expert out!


----------



## Mick_2009 (May 17, 2009)

Great looking bike. 

This is the compact right? I have been told that the 2009 Roubaix Expert triple is sold out for the season.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

foofighter said:


> oh does anyone know what the torque specs for the seat collar? i think it states it on one of those stickers i cant remember and i dont want to over tighten my seat collar and eff up my frame...
> 
> rosborn: the 105 groupo is perfect for me for now it does what it's supposed to do and it does it reliably .. i would like to get a new set of wheels like EA90 SLX  that would be awesome


Foo,

The 105 groupo is a great groupo and that is exactly why I'm just as excited about the possibility of getting the Comp as I am the Expert. There really isn't a reason to upgrade from this groupo (105) unless you REALLY need to save some weight or it's falling apart.

Rob


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

andyk said:


> Ha, i will be taking off the stickers, forgive my ignorance but whats a "dork ring"?
> 
> Things seem to be looking up today. Possibly a 60 miler to test the expert out!



I am not coming back to this thread as it will cost me. About the price of a new bike.  That machine is beautiful and my LBS has one in stock. 

The dork ring is that plastic thing behind the cassette.


----------



## andyk (Feb 17, 2009)

Mick: Ye it's the compact double (I've been told by my LBS for the UK at least the Roubaix Expert is now in very short stock, I think.. my 56 was one of the last they could get hold of)

Really really impressed, just been out for a 50 mile group ride, apart from it absolutely pooring it down with rain and me being in summer clothing!

Bike performed flawlessly, cornering felt solid (although i did fall back off the pace of the group due to it being very wet and a new bike! just to be safe, soon caught them in the hills though).

One question, the seat post seemed to slip a little during the ride, do they need to be done up pretty snug? (obviously not past the 55lb mark) to remain slip free?

Roll on the sunshine!


----------



## andyk (Feb 17, 2009)

A from Il said:


> I am not coming back to this thread as it will cost me. About the price of a new bike.  That machine is beautiful and my LBS has one in stock.
> 
> The dork ring is that plastic thing behind the cassette.


Ah ha, go on, you know you want to buy one!  i'm absolutely thrilled to bits

Ah yes, thats just caught my attention, and will be coming off in a few moments 

Thanks guys for all the positive comments


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks for the torque specs just wanted to make sure i read on various searches differing torque specs.

andyk: i've read that you can take some fine grit sandpaper to sand the seatpost down a bit to get a bit more of an abrasive surface for things to bite.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

andyk said:


> ...
> One question, the seat post seemed to slip a little during the ride, do they need to be done up pretty snug? (obviously not past the 55lb mark) to remain slip free?...


The correct solution to this is remove the seatpost, apply a very thin coating of "carbon assembly paste" to the post, then re-insert and torque the seat post bolt to 50-55 inch-lbs.

The assembly paste is made by Tacx, Finish Line, and others. It is a lightweight gel or grease, with a gritty texture to _increase_ friction. It should be used wherever carbon components are being clamped: seat post, handlebars, and even with alloy stem if it's clamped to a _carbon_ steerer tube.

I paid about $7 for a tube of the stuff (lifetime supply!), but I've also seen it sold in small pouches.


----------



## livestrong7 (May 17, 2009)

Hi andyk,

Nice looking ride!
How do you like the S-Works carbon bottle cages?
How much did you pay and do they hold the bottle securely and are they yet easy to get in and out?
I really like the looks and thinking of getting one.


----------



## clanger1 (May 4, 2009)

I am looking forward to this bike myself actually. I just ordered it last week and the latest they told me for a 58 cm was july!! ugh. the agony of waiting. 

How generous is their ETA with out of stock items? Is this a hot bike?

Chris


----------



## hrstrat57 (Mar 16, 2008)

My fav bike within reasonable $$$

Outstanding, good luck!


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> ... I just ordered it last week and the latest they told me for a 58 cm was july!! ugh. the agony of waiting.
> How generous is their ETA with out of stock items? Is this a hot bike?


My one experience with a Tarmac frameset was, quoted 2 mos delivery, arrived in 1 mo.
Anecdotally, I've heard & read that Specialized is conservative with lead times. 

Fewer cranky customers with an early delivery ;-)

I was out on a ride when LBS called to inform me that frameset arrived early. I cut ride short, to go pickup the frameset , before LBS closed ;-)


----------



## clanger1 (May 4, 2009)

tom_h said:


> My one experience with a Tarmac frameset was, quoted 2 mos delivery, arrived in 1 mo.
> Anecdotally, I've heard & read that Specialized is conservative with lead times.
> 
> Fewer cranky customers with an early delivery ;-)
> ...


Awesome, thanks for that tom. I hope I get a call early June, it would be a shame to get the bike with summer almost ending for me (college student). It surely is my dream bike and I am getting anxious!


----------



## andyk (Feb 17, 2009)

livestrong7 said:


> Hi andyk,
> 
> Nice looking ride!
> How do you like the S-Works carbon bottle cages?
> ...


Thanks livestrong... The cages are actually the Pro Road ones (so not carbon), although moulded to the same shape, they hold very well, quite snug to get the bottle in and out, but they don't require too much force, no vibration or chance of a bottle flying out!



[email protected] said:


> I hope I get a call early June, it would be a shame to get the bike with summer almost ending for me (college student). It surely is my dream bike and I am getting anxious!


I felt exactly the same, when my LBS said there was limited stock I snapped one up quick to ensure I had it for the summer. Don't regret it for a second!


----------

